# Phone Chargers...



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

I know this is gonna sound silly to some.. but I'm sure some will agree.

I have terrible luck with chargers...

Stock ones are way too short. Cheapo ones are well cheap and break.. Plus don't seem to have the same rated output as oem ones. I ordered some moto ones on amazon. they seem OK but still charge the phone slower.

I've gotten longer usb cables from monoprice.. but you get what you pay for and the cables went out .

I came across a Blackberry charger that seemed pretty high quality cable wise but charged slower and when I went to order on amazon reviews said people weren't getting OEM ones..

I learned its cheaper to buy one or 2 good chargers then 5 or 6 "cheap" chargers... at least when it came to car chargers. What have you guys used and what do you like?

Thanks.


----------



## Thunderfunk (Nov 11, 2011)

I always had trouble with stock HTC chargers. From spotty touch input while charging to a horrid electrical noise. The best stock charger has to be the Samsung one that came with my Epic 4g Touch even though I know plenty of people that have issues with it. I usually have pretty good luck buying longer USB cables from Newegg, especially Nippon Labs brand. Never had one go bad yet. When buying aftermarket A/C chargers it is sometimes hit or miss as to whether they will properly charge with full A/C power or charge as if connected via USB. A quick solder job always fixes this.


----------

